# DCC or DC?



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

I am trying to decide which I should use DCC or DC Does any body have any advise.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

It depends... How big of a layout are you going to have? How many locomotives do you want to run at once? DCC is more expensive, so if you only want to run one or two locomotives at a time it would probably be better to go old school with DC and set up some blocks...


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Well rite now have 5 trains and I want to add some to my layout. I want t be able to run at least 4 to 5 a once. I think my layout is 7 by 4 I have a pic posted in the gallary. Could my DC run on a DCC layout?

Thanks


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

DCC. DC would mean "block" the layout and setting up "power districts" to be turned on and off as necessary to prevent the Gomez Addams Affect. Can be very confusing. With DCC that is not needed. Each engine will have its own address whereby the operator controls them. MUCH simpler, but also a bit more costly.

Bob


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you whn was a kid I had a DC so I will go for a DCC this time thank yo both great help.


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

But will my DC work on a DCC layout?


----------



## LuRcH (Feb 5, 2009)

I to need to more know about this. My sister is sending fathers trains to me from our country. Do I need DCC for trains. 40year?


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

That old I dont think that thy would be DCC.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

My layout was originally going to be DC. I changed in the middle of construction. It is now a "blocked'(with power district) and DCC. I just close all of the circuits and run DCC.

LuRcH, if you decide to use DCC, you will have to convert your layout and engines to accommodate. Most DCC systems will allow one analog engine.

Bob


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Would my DC engians run on DCC?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

*And the answer is......*



stream4ever said:


> Would my DC engians run on DCC?


I can run one analog(DC) engine one my layout at a time. Most DCC systems allow for such. I have had as many as 20 engines running on my layout at one time. This includes the switchers in the yard. 

We once had an open house at our club years back. We had one DC(analog) engine running all of the time. One scenario we did was a handcar being chased by a steam engine. Kind of a comedy thing. We also used Bachman's John Bull and other real early units to show some historically important trains. These were all analog. The rest of the engines were DCC. So the answer is yes.

If you decide to use both DC and DCC, I would suggest blocking the layout. Kind of a redundancy, but gives you great flexibility and very few restrictions.

Bob


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks


----------

